# Puff n Sip



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

My favorite brand of scotch and my favorite brand of NCs. Hope you dont mind the blurred edge effect...


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good. Did the peat in the Lagavulin overpower the cigar?


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Scott W. said:


> Looking good. Did the peat in the Lagavulin overpower the cigar?


I've heard other guys state that, and it can be true with milder cigars, but I have not found the peaty, super smokey flavor to overpower more full bodied cigars. It should go well with the 40yr Anniversary. I only have two and they are back in deep hibernation. I've always said that Lagavulin is like drinking smoke. A glass, a full bodied cigar, sitting by a natural wood fire: smoke, smoke and more smoke :smoke2:

I like bourbon with most cigars and a Margarita or rum concoction with maduros for the sweetness. If I want a cocktail and I'm trying a cigar for the first time I'll usually stick to vodka, since it's pretty clean in taste compared to other alternatives.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes Lagavulin is like drinking smoke. I hope your pairing is an enjoyable one.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks relaxing.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

JJ3 said:


> Looks relaxing.


Hey JJ, great to see a chiver on here from the other side of the map! Their office is a short drive from me here and some of the kids friends hang out there from time to time. When I get a big enough gallery of different cigar photos I expect we will see it on the site. Could be a while though. I'm finding out that relaxing with a drink and a stogie can sometimes be counter productive to taking good photos. KCCO! :thumb:


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for adding another Scotch brand to the "to try list".


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Cigar5150 said:


> My favorite brand of scotch and my favorite brand of NCs. Hope you dont mind the blurred edge effect...
> 
> View attachment 45397
> 
> ...


I need a mop to wipe my drool up off the floor.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful :')


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

felker14 said:


> Very nice. Thanks for adding another Scotch brand to the "to try list".


Cool. Just remember as Scott and I can both attest to, it is a very strong tasting, peaty, smokey experience. Many dedicated, single malt drinkers will partake occasionally, but they really don't enjoy being so overwhelmed by the aroma and flavor. OTOH I believe there are some great steak houses in Kansas City. A glass with a char broiled, bone in ribeye and loaded, baked potato is heaven for me.


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

The invisible man said:


> I need a mop to wipe my drool up off the floor.


Just curious what a bottle of Laugavulin goes for there?


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

TiminBC said:


> Just curious what a bottle of Laugavulin goes for there?


I can pick up Lagavullin 16 at Costco for around $65.00


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

OMG for that price it would be my daily drink. One of my favourites but at $128 here in my home state I reserve it for duty free or very very infrequent trips to Alberta where the price is close to your.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

TiminBC said:


> OMG for that price it would be my daily drink. One of my favourites but at $128 here in my home state I reserve it for duty free or very very infrequent trips to Alberta where the price is close to your.[/QUOTE
> 
> $128, that's criminal. Go to wine searcher on your computer and type in lagavullin 16. Plenty of US companies with prices starting at $57.85 a bottle ( not including shipping) and up. You can find almost anything on that site good luck.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

The invisible man said:


> I can pick up Lagavullin 16 at Costco for around $65.00


Same here.


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

Well thr good news of this is it caused me to try some of our home grown Rye's and I found 3 that cost under 30 dollars and suit me fine for cigar pairings. Not peat monsters of course but the cigar provides the smoke :}


----------

